# Spot Hogg Saturday Night Special: Initial Impressions



## Tradchef

I love em. Been shooting them for 5 years and won't get anything else. They fit me well as they are for smaller hands and they are nice and crisp. I hunt and shoot targets with it.

Scott


----------



## rwcjr4519

I am pretty sure they are based on the old Cascade 8 and/or 10 design (the "T" is near identical) as far as grip goes. I have been shooting Cascade (string) releases for more than 15 years. It is probably the only archery purchase that made an immediate impact on my score. Unfortunately it is out of production and is a relax release (you release the trigger to fire). I am considering changing to a D-loop rather than using a string release and the Sat. Night special is tops on my list.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

If anyone wants one, I have one available. PM me for info.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------

